

The Dojo toolkit is 10 years old - bodelecta
http://dojotoolkit.org/blog/dojo-turns-1-10

======
bodelecta
Seems a fairly important milestone for the longest living JavaScript toolkit
out there. It seems fairly large changes are afoot for the next major version
release too, killing off the legacy/quirks code they've had to support for so
long

